# Which picture for august's contest?



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Here the final two are:


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the second one better  Very serene and zen feel to it.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah that's the one I like to, it almost looks like he's going after a fry(but he's not a daddy


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Same here.. One is good but the second one just brings that added artistic touch. I like how the plant roots just shoot out like they were computer generated effects.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeahme to, I was sooo lucky to get that pic, he moves around like crazy


----------

